

Can Experience be Designed? - bchjam
http://www.informationarchitects.jp/en/can-experience-be-designed-2/

======
michaelpinto
"Architects design houses that lead to a spectrum of experiences, some
foreseen, some not." ...that's not 100% true, if you look at some architects
who also design the furniture they really do control the experience. Another
good example of this is a store like Ikea or Apple where every bit of the
experience is designed.

